# One Sick Girl



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Our Isabelle is a chow hound. She loves to eat. Anything. I think she found some rabbit poop yesterday. She threw up 11 times. It was like she was trying out for a part in the canine version of The Exorcist. Honestly, it was frightening. Eventually we did the chicken and rice routine but that wouldn't stay down. Much later she was able to have a small piece of toast with a little chicken broth on it. She is much better today and I am already on rabbit poop patrol. Unfortunately she is much quicker at finding it than I am.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. I know how upsetting it is when our little ones get sick. I hope that she feels better soon and doesn't dine on more rabbit poop. I would probably fast her for a day and then introduce the chicken and rice.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Get well soon, Isabelle!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..hope she is on the mend soon. That is so scarey when they get sick like that!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor Isabelle when mine got sick the doctor said just a liquid diet for the first day. Then chicken and rice. But that was the runs. I wounder if rabbit poo would cause that?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor baby. Hope she feels better.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope Isabelle is feeling better.

I can't imagine what they find so enticing about rabbit poop. Piper eats and rolls in everything...the more disgusting, the better uke:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I doubt it was the rabbit poop that made her sick my vet says it harmless, redtail hawk poop looks alot like rabbit poop it can be harmful, chances are she picked up something else from the lawn. In the spring we have so many baby bunnies it is impossible to find and clean up all their poo, it is tiny...my guys love it...yuck! This is the time of year there are a lot nuts falling from the trees many are poison such as black walnut, I always remove the nuts and the squirrels often leave bones and stuff, it is good you are patroling the yard. Hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I was wondering why you think it's the rabbit poop? Has she been like this before?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I too doubt it was rabbit poop that caused the illness; Camellia eats rabbit poop very often. The idea about nuts, though, is another story; quite a few kinds of nuts are poisonous to dogs. Anyway, I'd crawl around your yard on hands and knees (if you don't want hands-on rabbit-poop, wear gloves ;-)) - and see what you can see.

In general, I also agree about fasting for at least 12 hours; up to 24 hours, depending on how the dog is doing; then feed a couple of tablespoons of VERY bland stuff (such as overcooked white rice - 2 parts - to 1 part skinless, boneless breast of chicken - well-cooked) - every few hours, providing she's keeping it down!

I do report to my vet if Camellia is vomiting; always like to be in touch with my vet. 

I'll be watching and hoping Isabelle is much better soon!

Wed, 12 Sep 2012 20:45:48 (PDT)


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, all, for the get well wishes. Isabelle has returned to her normal self now. I guess I thought the culprit was the rabbit poop because she does make a mad dash for it and because of the color of the vomit. I did check with the vet and was told that, for dogs, rabbit poop is a delicacy. Go figure. The only other time I have seen a dog that sick was when my golden ate a toad. Now that was ugly. Come to think of it Isabelle likes dead bugs also. My girl just does not have discriminating tastes.


----------

